# [ROOTED]Best Tether app



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the app called 'wifi tether' and it's not working. It worked perfect on my Droid X once I was rooted. But I'm rooted on my SIII now and installed it and it won't show up in my laptop's wifi broadcast.....

any suggestions?


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

FoxFi has been working great for me so far, but I haven't rooted yet. Been waiting to make sure I'm keeping the phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## hunterh116 (Dec 27, 2011)

The best one I've found is foxfi or one called svtp that is made just for samsung phones.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

wifi tether works on synergy bit foxfi works well


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Make sure you change the device profile to generic ICS for wifi tether.


----------



## FlipCpt45 (Jul 26, 2012)

You can also use the Samsung Galaxy SII profile in Wifi Tether


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I tried fox fi, barnacle, and playing with the profile settings in Wi-Fi tether. Nothing's working. Barnacle gave me am error but I dunno what it means.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Svtp is king

Sent from my VERIZON GALAXY S 3 LTE


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

EasyTether works for me, on it as I type.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I flashed Beanstown's rom and now the wifi tether app is working fine lol

Edit: rebooted phone and now it's not working :-/


----------



## FlipCpt45 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hmm.. Wifi Tether worked on mine on the stock rom with root.. I rooted it probably.. 20 minutes after getting home from Verizon. lol

Try using Odin to restore it to stock using the img / sbf (I'm a former Motorola believer lol)


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

It's working now, I flashed Synergy Rom. I am still running into an issue though. I dunno if it's something I'll have to deal with or what but when the screen shuts off so does the internet connection for the tether. Computer stays connected to it, just no internet.


----------

